# اخر موضوع بهذا الخصوص استاذ ماجد



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو منك قبل الاجابة (الاجابات) قراءة الموضوع بتمعن
وشكرا لك سلفا
اذا اخذت من الكمبيوتر بواسطة حرميه خطين​L+R+Gالى امبلي عادي دخل واحد L+R​
وخرج واحد سبيكرات​L+R بحدود (25-30)وات فعلي
ومن الكمبيوتر ايضا خطين L+R+G ​
الى دائراة المرشح التي سنصنعها ومن الاخيرة الى دائرة المضخم 100 وات
ومنها الى سبيكر ال​woofer250 وات( ام انا بحاجة لدائرة تضخيم باستطاعة اكبر من 100 وات واقل من 250 وات) 
هل سيؤدي ذلك (حراميه ونظامين )الى ضرب كرت الصوت بالكمبيوتر علما انه مدمج
ام استخدم كرت صوت 4.1 بالكمبيوتر يكون فيه بالاصل مخرجين بالتالي واحد الى الامبلي ومعه سبيكرات والاخر الى دائرة الصب ووفر
واخر سؤال هل لديك دائرة لتضخيم الصوت لمكبرات الترددات العالية L+R تغني عن شراء الامبلي وتكون السمعات (4-8) اوم
(15 -25 ) وات فعلي
حتى يصبح لدي نظام كامل
اخي الكريم انا اريد نصيحة منك هل اقوم بتصنيع النظام كامل يدويا
ام اصنع نظام الwoofer فقط واشتري امبلي مع مكبرات من السوق وان احبذ هذه (عطيت رأيي عطيني رأيك ) ولكن هل سيضرب كرت الصوت للكمبيوتر عند رفع الصوت كثيرا
طبعا بواسطة الانواع العديدة للحرميات اتمكن من وصل المجموعة على عدة اجهزة
مثلا (مسجلة سيارة CD + MP3منزلية موضوعة بصندوق خشبي ) او فيديو سيدي معروف ان فيه خطين خرج للصوت.......
هل سيؤثر على الاجهزه
على فرض العمليه يمكن تطبيقها هل تعتبر مكبرات L+R للترددات العالية(25-30)وات فعلي كبيرة بالنسبة لمكبر ال woofer وبالتالي يضعف ال Bass​
ولا ننسى هنا ان ال​Bass سيأتي من النظامين
ارجو المعذرة ان كان هناك اخطاء علمية
لا تفهمني غلط انا عندما اسألك اكمل ولا اقف حتى شوف ردك فقط (ياترى عم تقل عليك او انت متحمس للفكرة متلي)شكرا لتفاعلك الكبير مع موضوعي
اما طبعي عندما اضع شي براسي يجب ان انفذه مهما كان التمن
في المرفقات جميع الدارات يلي اتفقنا عليها​


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هل استخدم هذه الدائرة لتضخيم الترددات المنخفضة بدلا من دائرة ال 100 وات وهي تحتاج لنفس التغذية ولكن 150 وات وهل اعدل عليها شئ
وشكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

معذرة أرجو رسم مخطط صندوقى لأتخيل ماذا تريد
عموما هناك أساسيات
خرج كارت الصوت يعرف بأنه zero db وهو 0.707 فولت RMS ولا يتأثر بمدى علو أو خفض الصوت بعد ذلك لأن اى مكبر قدرة يجب أن يصمم على أساس قبول دخول زيرو دى بى لأنه دخل قياسى و متفق عليه عالميا كخرج لأى مصدر صوتى و دخل لأى مستقبل إشارة صوتية
يمكنك استخدام أي مكبر شرط الأ تزيد عن قدرة السماعة حتى لا تحترق
الفرق بين مستوى الباص و باقى السماعات مسألة ذوق شخصى بحت لأنه لا يدخل فى حساب القياسات او القيم القياسية

لو طلبنا المواصفات القياسية لأىمكبر نجد أن التكبير له متساوى لكل الترددات ولا يوجد شيء اسمه باص ولا صب ووفر، كل هذه إضافات خاضعة للمزاج الشخصى


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الامر بكل بساطة من الكمبيوتر من نفس الخرج الواحد باخد خطيين الاول الى امبلي جاهز من السوق مع السبيكرات
وهذه العملية لتضخيم الترددات فوق المنخفضة والعالية بسمعاتين L + R
والخط التاني نفس الاول على التفرع الى دائرة المرشح وهي عملية تضخيم الترددات المنخفضة بسماعة woofer
هل العملية صحيحة
حتى يصبح نظام لدي متكامل SUB +L +R


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الصورة التالية ربما توضح الفكرة استاذ ماجد
هل سيؤثر هذا التوصيل على كرت صوت الكمبيوتر


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

واخر سؤال هل المقاومة r3 في دائرة المرشح هي مفتاح حفض ورفع شدة الباص bass


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

التوصيل كما بالرسم صح و كما شرحت لك لايؤثر على كارت الصوت
و كما سبق وشرحت لك تفصيل الدائرة r3 لتعلية و خفض مستوى الصوت


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> التوصيل كما بالرسم صح و كما شرحت لك لايؤثر على كارت الصوت
> و كما سبق وشرحت لك تفصيل الدائرة r3 لتعلية و خفض مستوى الصوت


 

ألف ألف شكر:75:


----------



## Hassano1985 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ ماجد هل توصيل ال ic كما في الصورة صحيح
لان برنامج isis عندما اطلب ال ic TL062 وانزله ع الدائرة
بيعطي مثلين والارقام مبينة بالصورة المرفقة فهل تقابل الارقام التي وضعتها على ال ic
لاني اشتريت ال ic


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Hassano1985 قال:


> استاذ ماجد هل توصيل ال ic كما في الصورة صحيح
> لان برنامج isis عندما اطلب ال ic TL062 وانزله ع الدائرة
> بيعطي مثلين والارقام مبينة بالصورة المرفقة فهل تقابل الارقام التي وضعتها على ال ic
> لاني اشتريت ال ic


 أخى
نعم ولى رجاء فى نقطتين
1- تقوم بتنزيل بيانات Data Sheet لأن مكون تتعامل معه من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
فمنه ستعرف كم جزء داخل العبوة وما حدود جهد التغذية و أشياء أخرة كثيرة قد تجنبك مشاكل مستقبلية
لا تقل أنك مبتدئ فقط هناك سؤال - هل ستستمر؟ لو الإجابة نعم فكونك مبتدئ ليس عذرا ويجب أن تستمر فى التعلم 
فمثلا TL061 هى نفس المكون ولكن بداخلة مكبر واحد
و أيضا TL062 هى نفس المكون ولكن بداخلة 2 مكبر
و أيضا TL064 هى نفس المكون ولكن بداخلة 4 مكبر

2- إذا لم تكن ترغب فى استخدام برنامج Paint أو غيره فى الرسم وتفضل استخدام الورق، فعد المسح اختار 2 لون أو ابيض واسود و اضبط الماسح ليعطى صور مناسبة وذلك لتوضيح الرسم ثم احفظه بامتداد .png للحصول على أصغر حجم للملف


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> نعم ولى رجاء فى نقطتين
> 1- تقوم بتنزيل بيانات data sheet لأن مكون تتعامل معه من الموقع
> http://www.alldatasheet.com
> ...


 
اكيد سأستمر ولا تفسر غيابي بالهروب فقد بدأت الامتحانات العملية والمذاكرات
شكرا لك على كل شي
وهذه اول دائرة اقوم بتطبيقها بحياتي


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

على فكرة انا من محافظة حمص في سوريا عندما ذهبت اشتري محولة طلب سعرها 600 ل.س 
وهي 110فولط 8 امبير فما رايك
بالنسبة للصور فهي تصوير موبايل ليس عندي ماسح
واسف اذا اخذت من وقتك الكثير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Hassano1985 قال:


> على فكرة انا من محافظة حمص في سوريا عندما ذهبت اشتري محولة طلب سعرها 600 ل.س
> وهي 110فولط 8 امبير فما رايك
> بالنسبة للصور فهي تصوير موبايل ليس عندي ماسح
> واسف اذا اخذت من وقتك الكثير


 اخى
لا اعلم طبيعة التيار عندكم هل هو 110؟ إذن لا بأس أما الثمن فأنت أدرى و لم تذكر جهد الخرج
قارن بين ثمن المكبر الجاهز و ثمن القطع و احكم

هذا برنامج مجانى و يمكن معالجة الصور
http://www.irfanview.com/
وهذا آخر
http://www.xnview.com


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ ماجد الخرج هو 110 فولط وليس الدخل المهم المشكلة تم حلها
انت تعلم ان الانسان يسعي دائما للافضل لذالك تم تعديل الفكرة بدي منك تشوف هالدائراة هل تعطي فعلا استطاعة 35 واط
يعني احتاج ان اصنع منها دائرتين واحدة l والاخرى r 
من اجل النظام الكامل
ان كانت تفيد اين اضع مقاومات مفاتيح الصوت
وهل هناك مشكلة ان كانت نفس تغذية دائرة المرشح +-12فولت
وشكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أظن ذلك ولم لا
بالنسبة للمحول أرجو أن تلاحظ أن الخرج به ثلاث أطراف مثلا 35 - صفر - 35
وعند توصيلة سيعطى +/- 35
لو ستستخدم هذه الدائرة تحتاج يكون المحول يعطى نفس جهد التغذية أى 15 فولت 3 أمبير
مفاتيح الصوت فى الدائرة الأخرى مع tl062


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ ماجد قصدت هذه الدائرة في المشاركة 14 لتضخيم الترددات العالية وليس بديل للدائرة السابقة (مضخم دائرة المرشح )في اول هذا الموضوع وجوابك بالمشاركة 15 غير واضح ودفعني الى سؤال اليس هناك فرق بين دائرة التضخيم للترددات العالية والترددات المنخفضة
لو اخدنا مضخم دائرة المرشح الموجودو في اول الموضوع هل استطيع ان اخد منها
سبيكرات l+r وكيف يكون ذلك ان امكن
انا وضعت دائرة ال 35 وات للحصول على سبيكرات جانبية بدل من شراء امبلي فاير من السوق وليس لتخيم نظام ال woofer


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى
من أين لى ان اعرف قصدك؟؟ ثم لو انك تريد أن تصنع هذه الدائرة للتردد العالى ستحتاج لمحول ودائرة تغذية أيضا
أما توصيل مفتاح الصوت يكون قبل الدائرة
احد الأطراف يأخذ من الحاسب 
الطرف المقابل للأرضى (السالب)
المنزلق للدائرة و طبعا الدائرة كما رسمتها فى المخطط الصندوقى


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لكن يا اخ ماجد ليش كان سؤالي هل استطيع تغذيتها بنفس دائرة التغذية المتفق عليها باول الموضوع
يلي كانت +-12 فولط بدل من +- 15 فولط
يبدو انك عم تقرأ بسرعة وشكرا لك


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

انتبه جيدا اخ ماجد في المشاركة 14 جملة (من اجل النظام الكامل ) مذا تعني حسب ما اتفقنا
sub + l +r اليس كذالك


----------



## Hassano1985 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

كل هذه الاسئلة استاذ ماجد بعد النزول للسوق ارخص امبلي ب 700 ل.س وباستطاعة كلية للسبيكرين
لا تتجاوز 10 واط

طبعا صيني مكتوب 1000 وات و1200 وات وما الى ذالك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لاحظ أنه مكتوب بجوارها pmpo وهذه وحدات ليس لها تعريف و تستخدم فقط للإغراء
اكتبها فى جوجل ستعرف النتيجة


----------



## Hassano1985 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ ماجد اطلب رأيك هل تنصح بتنفيذ الدائرة للترددات العالية
والتي احتاج منها عدد 2 واحدة l والاخرى r
وهل استطيع تشغيل سبيكرات باستطاعة فعلية 20وات لكل دائرة بدون ان يضج الصوت
او تنصح بزيادة استطاعة السبيكرات
لذلك سألتك عن الاستطاعة وهي بدون باص وتربيل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى
لنتكلم علميا وهنا نأخذ وحاد RMS للقياس
تأكد أن 5 وات تكفى لأن يكون الصوت عالى لكن woofer تحتاج قدرات أعلى لضعف كفاءة الأجهزة و السماعات عند هذه الترددات


----------



## Hassano1985 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> لنتكلم علميا وهنا نأخذ وحاد rms للقياس
> تأكد أن 5 وات تكفى لأن يكون الصوت عالى لكن woofer تحتاج قدرات أعلى لضعف كفاءة الأجهزة و السماعات عند هذه الترددات


 اخي لا اريد ان يكون عالي فقط وانما بنقاوة عالية
يعني ليس من الضروري اعطي السبيكرات استطاعة 20 وات فعلي
ولكن عندما اصل لهذا الوضع يبقى الصوت مقبول وغير مزعج للاذان:67:
علما اني اتحدث هنا عن وضع السبيكرات في حيز غير مغلق كالغرفة المزلية
ماذا برأيك هل تنصح بتنفيذ الدائرة ام لديك واحدة اسهل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى
النقاوة من خواص المكبر و كلما كان يعمل أقل من طاقته القصوى كانت نقاوته أعلى و كلما قرب من حده الأقصى يكون التشويه أعلى
الغرفة حيز مغلق والحيز الغير مغلق مثل الفناء و الملاعب و أى مكان لآ يوجد له جدران و سقف


----------



## Hassano1985 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> النقاوة من خواص المكبر و كلما كان يعمل أقل من طاقته القصوى كانت نقاوته أعلى و كلما قرب من حده الأقصى يكون التشويه أعلى
> الغرفة حيز مغلق والحيز الغير مغلق مثل الفناء و الملاعب و أى مكان لآ يوجد له جدران و سقف


 
نعم اخي خطا بالتعبير واريد ان اسألك لاخر مرة
بهذه الدائرة المرفقة كم يجب ان تكون استطاعة السبيكرات القصوى بس الفعلية
وليس الاستطاعات الصينية

وهل الدائرة السفلية اليسرى هي دائرة تغذية
يعني الخرج منها +12 سيتم وصله باعلى الدائرة الثانية مكان مكتوب +12


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى
هذا الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
اكتب فيه رقم المتكاملة تعرف كل خواصها مثلا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=TDA1524
فتعرف أنها مرحلة تكبير ابتدائى للتحكم فى درجة الصوت وليست تكبير قدرة
نعم هى وحدة التغذية للدائرة


----------



## Hassano1985 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Hassano1985 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ ماجد عندي محول اخر خرجه 7.5 ضرب 2 فولط و ثلاثة امبير
هل يوجد دائراة لاخذ خرج منه +-15 فولط يعني 30 من اجل تغذية دائرة امبلي فاير
ام اغذيها من نفس الدائرة يلي اتفقنا عليها
وهل يتحمل نفس المحول ثلاث دوائر
علما ان المحول 110 فولط هو محول تلفزيون سانيو قديم فيه مخارج
110 و100 و 120 و 63 فولط والامبير غيىر معلوم حاليا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معذرة لا اعلم معنى 7.5 ضرب 2
قدرة المحول تعتمد أساسا على مساحة مقطع الحديد المستخدم و يمكنك قياس بالتقريب مقاس الحديد داخل البكرة فمثلا لو كان 3×4 سم تكون المساحة 12 سم2 و تضرب × 0.8 لتعويض الشرائح والعزل بينها تصبح 12*0.8=9.6 سم2
القدرة = مربع هذا الرقم = 92 وات تقريبا 
إلا أن القدرة ستكون موزعة على كل الخرج الموجود و لا يسهل تحديد أيها له كم وات بدون معرفة السلك الملفوف منه


----------



## Hassano1985 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ ماجد 7.5 * 2 يعني 
له تلات مخارج الوسط مع احد الطرفين بيعي 7.5 فولط
والطرفين مع بعض بيعطي 15 فولط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عموما سيعطى 7.5 فولت لو استخدمت الدائرة التى رسمتها لك
و لو استخدمت الملف كله 15 فولت مع قنطرة Bridge تأخذ 15 فولت لكن نصف الأمبير لأن القدرة واحدة


----------



## Hassano1985 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني يا اخ ماجد دائرة مضخم الترددات العالية
تحتاج تغذية +-15فولط
هل هناك مشكلة ان قمت بتغذيتها ب +-12 فولت
يعني 24 فولت بدل 30 فولت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

القدرة بالوات ستقل قليلا ليس إلا


----------



## Hassano1985 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك استاذ ماجد على كل شئ
سأبدء التطبيق فور انتهائي من الامتحانات
وسأعود لاخبرك بالنتائج انشاءالله
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------

